

MIT hacked by Lulzsec? - tylee78
http://pastebin.com/30rp0ptw

======
MatthewPhillips
Seems like there should already be bots that automate this type of attack on
any ?id= endpoint.

~~~
tylee78
...also seems to be a different bunch - their twitter is
twitter.com/ProjectLULZ and not twitter.com/LulzSec

------
raimondious
An MIT site, most likely not created by anyone at MIT though:

username: test email: test@tankdesign.com passsord: testtest rest:
06testtest@tankdesign.comtesttest010022003-10-13test@tankdesign.com00

<http://tankdesign.com>

~~~
hvs
Not to excuse the obvious SQL injection vulnerability, but it looks like that
is more of design firm than a web development firm. I'm guessing that they
don't have the strongest developers (but then again, I would've thought Sony
would've had better developers, so what do I know?).

